# PVC question--urgent



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

my friend wants to know if PVC would melt if he uses it to make it an elbow for an intake.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

It should be fine. Several have used PVC for custom intakes. A buddie of mine has a Grand National he used 3 and 4in PVC to redo the intake tubing when he replaced the motor.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

there are different PVCs. I suggest you find out from the supplier.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Melt?? How jus' keep out of the way of hot parts and you should be fine.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah i believe there are different grades of PVC, look for something thicker, It might be a little bit heavier, but it's worth it. I also believe some have a sort of heat-shield film or something as well, correct me if im wrong


----------

